# 8 days paddling in a strange boat



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Brenda my wife is about the same size and has a short torso so for the more difficult river running I would recommend to you the Mamba 7.5/8.0 and for more down river play give the Fuse 56 a spin. The Fuse is very much like the Jackson Fun series with a more convex backdeck that reduces being sterned and the Mamba is forgiving, stable, and an easy roller and I think you'll feel confident in it. BTW - lucky you.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Theophilus. I had seen that one and was curious. Is it kinda wide at 25.5 inches. Both my boats are 24". Anyone have any experience with the LL Trigger.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

brenda said:


> Dagger Mamba 7.5 3rd choice river runner/creeker
> LiquidLogic Jefe 4th choice creeker
> LiquidLogic Lil Joe
> Liquidlogic Hoss
> ...


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Bob...can the Pyranha 220 at 7'3" actually be only 44 gallons. Those were the specs I found. My Star has more volume than that at 5'6". I think it would be scary taking that down class 4 considering I have never even paddled class 4 (yet anyways). The Diesel 65 sounds good though. Just curious why you thought the Jefe would be good...it's huge 27" wide 8' long.
Thanks for the advice about foam. I will certainly do that. I was thinking of bringing my happy feet too! I am so excited. I have never done anything like this before...just a little stressed about the boat issue. They want us to pick before we get there..1st come 1st serve.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I know a program that had the "Bonanza" series -Triggers, Lil Joes and Hoss's until they recently bought some new boats last year and I've taught people to roll them. I never paddled one myself or had experience on moving water. They were easy to quickly outfit to different paddlers. Another thing to think of is how much the boats weigh in at. Being petite and portaging a heavy boat if need be might be a consideration. The Diesel is also very similar in design to the Trigger but a bit more volume and might have more comfortable outfitting for you than the Flex Capacitor for all day on the river.


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd suggest the little Joe. Good all round boat and it's your size.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

probably the 230 then, or like smurfwarrior said the little joe. having to pick one before you go is a tough one. bringing the extra foam or some salamander hip pad kit will help you fit a variaty of boats. i chose the jefe as a 4th choice but you are right, the deisel 65 is a better choice.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like the Mamba, but dont have much experience with the others. I have a 7.5 I loan out a lot and like how easy it is to adjust the outfitting. Most new paddlers I put in it find it very easy to roll. My wife learned in one at class and that is why we have one now.
Have a great time on your trip, I am jealous.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Mamba 7.5 or diesel 65


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey if you have enough current time butt time in a boat you'll adapt to what ever you get in and figure it out. When you get down there climb into the different boats and see what feels right.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Mamba 7.5 or diesel 65


 X2.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

TonyM said:


> Mamba 7.5 or diesel 65


X3.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

*funny photo's*

Thanks for all the good advice!
I found these funny photo's of my 3rd ever river run. The pic is of the entrance wave...it gets even bigger as you get into the middle of the canyon. I could barely pull in and out of eddies without getting flipped. This is the Adams River in BC. The canyon (as seen in the picture is 3+) however I think it was only a 3- when I did it because it was late in the season. I was paddling the LL Trigger and never got flipped in the canyon (this day I fully understood the what scared spitless meant) my tongue was stuck to the roof of my mouth.
I love the idea of sitting in all the boats and choosing as suggested but unfortunately they want everyone to pick before we get there before all the good ones are taken (or I might get stuck with an old school RPM)or something like that.
I guess that's why I was thinking LL Trigger because if I could run that when I was a newbie perhaps I could do class 4 now in it.
Sorry...I think I'm rambling...I guess you can tell I'm getting nervous!!!

Anyone out there still (or have) paddled this series? I guess Lil'Joe and Hoss are just the bigger version of that model.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Diesel 65, my wife is shorter than you and has one and loves it. I love my 60. Same hull just with more peak in the deck which gives it slightly more vol but they say it has less? The low cockpit rim is good for setup for those with short torso. Planing hull = good primary stability and you will be more used to it. V forgiving but still a little playful. Try it first! Have fun.

ps. you may end up selling your L Hero to get one tho!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

*Dagger Nomad 8.1*

I am back from my Costa Rica trip...it was amazing. After all the worry about what boat i might end up in, I actually ended up paddling a boat that wasn't even on the list, Nomad 8.1. We paddled the Sarapiqui, 3 sections of the Pacuare, and 2 sections of the Pejibaye. I paddled my first ever class 4 rivers so here is the problem now. I am loving the harder, technical class 4 water (who would have thought at my age) so here is the problem...Is my Jackson Little Hero is going to be too small for me now in big water. The maximum weight range is 135 and I am 128, so should I be upgrading to a bigger (creeker???) boat. Suggestions?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes Mamm more volume is the answer.. Look around and test some boats out I suggest remix series for what you are getting into. Make them in 47 59 69 79 gallon models so I'm sure one of those will work just fine. More volume keeps you higher on top so less of that non sense messes you up.


----------

